# mod chip für xbox

## yoda@gentoo

hi there,

was für einen modchip braucht man um gentoo auf der xbox laufen zu lassen,

oder was muss der chip können damit es geht ?

Ich dachte an eine xbox version die jetzt in den läden erhältlich ist.

regards

----------

## smg

www.xbox-linux.org

cheers.

----------

## yoda@gentoo

ja kenn ich danke  :Smile: .

würde gerne wissen ob der smartxx2 mit gentoo funktioniert ?

(siehe www.smartxx.com)

ich weiss nicht welche funktionen ein chip benötigt damit gentoo darauf läuft.

hier ein auszug seiner funktionen (smartxx2) :

```

SmartXX Features SmartXX V1 SmartXX V2 SmartXX LT OPX 

   Flash Size 4 MB 

   Useable Flash Size 3.5 MB 

   High Speed Flash YES 

   High Speed Logic Chip YES 

   Warrenty 1 Year 

     

   Works native with any Solderless Adapters on 1.0-1.5 Box NO 

   Works native with Smartxx 1.6 Solderless Adapter YES 

     

   Change Video Mode YES 

   Change Game Region YES 

   Works with all Video Cables YES 

   Eeprom Diagnostic YES 

   Eeprom Repair YES 

   Eeprom Backup / Eeprom replay YES 

   Protect Xbox-live modchip detection YES 

   Passwort protect with User levels YES* 

     

   Skinnable OS YES* 

   Upload New languages/fonts YES* 

     

   HDD unlock / lock YES 

   HDD copy YES 

   HDD format YES 

   New HDD Prepare YES 

     

   Flash with CD/HTTP/TFTP/Remoteflasher YES 

   Can run ED@chip from Flash YES 

   Can run ED@chip from RAM YES 

   Supports USB keyboard YES 

     

   Coffe Cooker included YES 

     

   Ships with USB adapter YES 

   Ships with 1.6 Recovery board YES 

   Ships with Pinheader YES 

   Ships with SmartXX Sticker YES 

     

   Connections for external Bank Select YES

   Dip Switches for BankSelect NO

   LEDS YES can be attached 

   External Display YES 

   Contrast Trimmer for Display top side YES 

   Contrast Trimmer for Display both side YES

   External Contrast Trimmer for Display NO

     

     

   Software upgrade possible YES 

```

was denkt ihr funktioniert das ??

----------

## tester0815

soweit ich das mit dem chip beurteilen kann, (habe mal ne xbox ungebaut) kommt es nur darauf an das das bios des chips der box sagt bitte von der festplatte booten.

so funzt das ja auch bei den dashboards. die werden ja dann auch nur geladen... 

deswegen denke ich das der smartxx2 ohne weiteres funzt.

lässt sich auch sehr gut einbauen.... ganz easy...

mfg tester

----------

## yoda@gentoo

danke, werde es mal ausprobieren mit diesem chip.

kann man ihn einfach aufstecken oder wie funktioniert die verbindung ?

sias

----------

## tester0815

ist ne ganz gute anleitung dabei.. also bei dem chip. xbox aufschrauben das board herausholen und dann den lötkolben zur hand nehmen. los gehts.

board von unten auflöten kabel durchstecken das andere board von oben aufstecken fertig...

hört sich leicht ist auch leicht... man muss aber son bißchen mit dem lötkolben umgehen können.. entweder einen feinlötkolben oder ne lötstation das ist am besten..

ne ganz genaue anleitung gibts auch bei www.smartxx.com glaube ich...

MFG

----------

## yoda@gentoo

ich werds mal versuchen =)

danke

----------

## tester0815

pas de probleme oder so ähnlich

----------

## yoda@gentoo

noch ne frage :

kann man eine beliebige IDE Festplatte einbauen ?

z. B. eine Maxtor 6Y120P0 DiamondMax Plus9 7200rpm IDE 120GB 8MB Cache ??

Oder nur bestimmte Modele mit einer bestimmten Grösse ?

regards

----------

## tester0815

kannst ne beliebige platte einbauen, aber ich gebe zu bedenken das ne 7200 platte erstens heißer wird und meistens auch lauter als ne 5400.

habe gute erfahrungen mit samsung platten gemacht. habe eine in meiner dreambox und in meiner xbox. jeweils ne 160 Gb 5400 spinpoint. sind absolut laufruhig und nicht zu hören. 

die 7200 in meinem rechner dagegen ist wesentlich lauter....

natürlich sind die 7200 schneller aber in einer xbox bzw dreambox brauch man bzw ich eh nicht solch eine schnelle platte das die hardware der geräte eh langsamer arbeitet als die platten sind.....

MFG

----------

## yoda@gentoo

gute argumente für eine 5400 (vorallem die wärmeentwicklung)

mhmm aber wo krieg ich so eine her ? hier in der schweiz gibts nur noch 7200rpm 3,5" platten.

hat die Xbox 2.5" platten ? dann wäre mein problem gelöst  :Wink: .

----------

## tester0815

nein leider nur 3,5" .... w*w.reichelt.de w*w.e-bug.de w*w.mindfactory.de nur als beispiele.... ich hoffe ich bekomme jetzt keinen aufn deckel weil ich die links poste....

das prob an der sache ist nur das der versand wahrscheinlich relativ teuer ist in die schweiz.....

habe gestern erst ne 5400 spinpoint 160 GB bei e-bug.de bestellt..... 

sehr zu empfehlen die platten.....

MFG

ach ja was man auch noch einbauen sollte ich ein anderer lüfter der original ist nicht so prickelnd... habe noch nen artic 80*80 von reichelt eingebaut.. leider muss man dann aber ein bißchen am plastik des gehäuses sägen, da der ursprüngliche nur 72*72 gross ist. ... lohnt sich aber, da der original lüfter wesentlich lauter ist als der artic. und was ich auch noch empfehlen kann einen richtigen digitalen chinch ausgang einbauen... ist ein minimaler mehraufwand bei maximaler verbesserung, kostenpunkt ca 1,5 im gegensatz zu dem teuern original kabel von microsoft.... ich glaube das kostet 25

mit dem chinch dingen kann man dann die xbox perfekt an jeden beliebigen dolby digital receiver anschließen... perfekter sound .. LOL

----------

## yoda@gentoo

funktionieren ATA-133 platten ?

das mit dem chinch stecker ist eine gute idee  :Smile: , 

bloss werd ich das nicht brauchen für einen Server =).

----------

## tester0815

na klar.. wieso sollten die platten nicht laufen? jedoch wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe, bring solch eine schnelle platte in diesem langsamen system nicht wirklich was....

MFG

----------

## yoda@gentoo

es geht darum das ich hier in der schweiz einen anbieter von 5400rpm platten gefunden habe,

jedoch ATA-133. und mir geht es ja um den Speicher  :Smile:  160GB.

Ist es möglich einen 2. Netzwerkanschluss an die Xbox zu basteln ?

(an einen der 4 USB anschlüsse oder so)

ansonsten warte ich gespannt auf meine Xbox und wie das läuft mit der xbox =).

ist es wohl möglich mit der normalen LiveCD zu booten und dann die

xBox-sources zu verwenden ?  :Very Happy: 

regards

----------

## zworK

Gentoox bietet bereits Live-CDs. Bei mir ist die "Pro-Version" im Einsatz. Sofern es USB-Ethernetkarten mit entsprechenden Linux-Treibern gibt, kriegst du die Karte auch ans laufen. Linux  :Smile: 

----------

## yoda@gentoo

und wieso GentooX und nicht die normale LiveCD und dann den x-box Kernel

einsetzen ?? Oder die offizielle von Gentoo angebotene Xbox Live CD ?

GentooX ist doch bereits vorkonfiguriert oder irre ich mich da ?

was sind die vorteile  :Cool: ?

regards

----------

## zworK

Ich wusste noch nichts von einer offiziellen Gentoo Live CD für die Xbox  :Smile: 

GentooX, in meinem Fall die "Pro" Version, ist lediglich ein Gentoo Basis System welches auf die Xbox Hardware optimiert wurde. Man könnte sagen : erweiterte Stage 3. Mir bietet es den Vorteil es als Container auf der FatX Partition der Xbox zu lagern und zu booten. So bleibt mir die Xbox als eigentliche "Spielekonsole" noch erhalten  :Smile: .

Ebenfalls wurde ein paar Init-Skripte angepasst, zb checkfs.

Und es ist fix installiert und sofort einsatzbereit.

Wenn du die Xbox als reine Linux Maschine einsetzen willst spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen Gentoo über den "normalen" Weg zu installieren. Jedoch kann ich nichts über mögliche Probleme sagen, welche einem die GentooX-Installation abnimmt. Ich denke da z.B. an die Patitionierung.

----------

## sh0r

hi yoda!

Ich habe vor ca. nem halben Jahr ne XBOX und nen Xenium ICE Solderless Chip erstanden! Solderless war in meinem Fall leider nutzlos, da dass nur bis zu XBOXes bis zu Revision 1.5 funktioniert hat, die die man jetzt in den Läden kaufen kann sind meines Wissens auf alle Fälle 1.6!

Daraus ergeben sich zwei "Probleme":

1.) Man muss (zumindest beim Xenium) auf jeden Fall löten, ich (als Lötanfänger) fand die Lötarbeiten zum Teil SEHR anspruchsvoll, man braucht auf jeden Fall gutes Equipment, da die Stellen auf die man löten muss zum teil sehr klein sind.

2.) Meines Wissens gibt es für XBOXen mit Revision 1.6 keine Möglichkeit den Overscan, der bei "normalen" Fernsehern auftritt zu korrigieren, d.h. bei ist sind an allen Bildschirmrändern ein gutes Stück abgeschnitten, was vernünftiges Arbeiten unmöglich macht. Es existiert imho auch keine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu beheben, weil man dafür wohl irgendwelche Daten für nen Chip auf der XBOX bräuchte, die Mircosoft nicht rausrückt.

grüße,

sh0r

----------

## yoda@gentoo

Zum Modchip :

Ich habe den smartxx2 eingebaut, läuft einwandfrei, auch die Gentoo DVD hat gebootet.

Ja der Overscan ist mühsam, aber ich verbinde mich mit SSH auf die Xbox, das ist kein Problem.

mhmm nur hab ich mist gebaut :

Ich hab die Original Harddisk mit fdisk formatiert  :Embarassed: , jetzt kann ich das

Original Bios nicht mehr starten, kann man das irgendwie wiederherstellen ??

----------

## sh0r

wie formatiert? komplett plattgemacht, so dass sie jetzt leer ist? Oder hast Du Dein gentoox auf eine der Partitionen von der XBox installiert?

----------

## zworK

Das Original Bios wird noch booten, wenn du jedoch die Platte formatiert hast ist dein Xbox Dashboard weg. Für Spiele brauchst du die Partitionen und FatX.

C: Dashboard

D: CDROM

E: Savegames

Um das wiederherzustellen müsstest du die die alte Plattenpartitionierung wiederherstellen (sollte dein Chip können). Falls du ein Freund/Bekannten hast, der ebenfalls eine Xbox mit gleicher Rev. besitzt, könntest du von ihm die Daten kopieren.

So bringst du aber die Xbox wieder in "Originalzustand" und dein Gentoo ist weg.

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten beides zu betreiben :

1) Gentoox als Container auf E:

2) Eine größere Festplatte, quasi ein Klon der aktuellen, jedoch wird der restliche freie Platz für Gentoo genutzt.

genauere Details findest du dazu im Gentoox Forum.

----------

## yoda@gentoo

ich habe nicht gentooX,

sondern die Gentoo Live CD für Xbox,

dann hab ich mit fdisk die hda partitioniert

(fdisk zeigte mir keine partitionierungen an auf der Platte).

Aber ich kann ja noch das Evox BIOS benützen, dort sollte

es funktionieren, trotzdem hätte ich gerne das Original Bios wieder.

Das Dashboard ist noch vorhanden (hab den smartxx2 modchip in der xbox)

wie kann ich den mit dem smartxx dashboard das original bios wiederherstellen ?

Mir ist egal wenn gentoo nicht mehr läuft, ich werde es so oder so neu installieren

(die installation war gar nicht abgeschlossen..).

----------

## yoda@gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Original Bios wird noch booten, wenn du jedoch die Platte formatiert hast ist dein Xbox Dashboard weg. Für Spiele brauchst du die Partitionen und FatX. 
> 
> 

 

Wie richte ich dies partitionen und FatX wider her ??

thx

----------

## yoda@gentoo

wie richte ich Gentoo als Container auf E:/ ein ?

brauch ich nicht eine boot, root und swap partition ?

----------

